# Tesla Advanced Notification: Android informative widget like app



## denouche (Apr 25, 2020)

Hello,

Faced to the lack of informations on the notification of the official Android Tesla application, I decided to develop my own app.

Here is the notification my application offers, compared to the notification of official Tesla application :









The principal aim was to have a fast way to see the battery level and the available range, without having to launch the Tesla app each time, because it has as effect to wake up the car each time, so it drains battery!

This application just adds a persistent notification on your Android phone with battery level and range informations, and some informations as the charging state, sleeping state, Sentry Mode state, lock state, inside temperature ...
And if the car is sleeping, the application does not wake it up and just display the last known battery! So this application will let the car sleeping while letting you knowing the last battery level easily.
The notification also offer some shortcuts to start HVAC, or to stop charge and unlock the charge port, or to wake up the car and refresh the known informations.

Here is another screenshot of the notification my application provide while charging:









And here all the icons and actions availables:









After developing it for my needs I want now share it with Tesla community, so I put it on the Google Play Store for the price of a coffee, $1.49.

To find it on the Play Store, just search "Tesla Advanced Notification".

View attachment 34087


For security reasons the application does not store your login/password informations. They are just used once to obtains a token, which is used to get vehicle informations, and which is renewable. So no need to store your password, don't be afraid (but if you still are, you can use the application by giving an access_token directly instead of using login/password).


View attachment 34088

I hope this application will be useful to you, in all cases I really appreciate it for my own usage.
If you have any feedback, just tell me!

Best regards,
Antoine


----------



## denouche (Apr 25, 2020)

Hello,
I just see a moderator removed the link to my app, sorry I didn't want to break the rules. 
How can I share my app link?
If you want to find it, just type "Tesla advanced notification" on the Google Play Store. 
I hope this instruction does not break the rules, since I do not give any link to the application.
Thanks !


----------

